# Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (doppelscheinwerfer)



## klkinc (Feb 7, 2003)

Howdy all;
Does anyone know where I might be able to find a set of Double Headlights for a Audi 80/90 (type 89), B3?
I know Morette, Votex, and Carello make them.
Any help in this and Id very greatful guys!
Thanks in advance
Kevin


[Modified by klkinc, 11:00 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*

Yeah, I'd like to know too, especially if I can use them w/o the B4 hood. The Morette lights require the B4 hood.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*

Doppelscheinwerfer im Typ89 gefällt mir nichts muß ich wirklich sagen. Die blicke ist zu alt. Vielleicht es ist besser für Typ85 oder 44 und so.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Doppelscheinwerfer im Typ89 gefällt mir nichts muß ich wirklich sagen. Die blicke ist zu alt. Vielleicht es ist besser für Typ85 oder 44 und so.







[HR][/HR]​LOL


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Doppelscheinwerfer im Typ89 gefällt mir nichts muß ich wirklich sagen. Die blicke ist zu alt. Vielleicht es ist besser für Typ85 oder 44 und so.







[HR][/HR]​Spinnst du? Doppelsheinwerfer für den 89 ist cooler als die DOT scheinwerfer. Blödkopf!










[Modified by PerL, 6:31 PM 2-7-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Howdy all;
Does anyone know where I might be able to find a set of Double Headlights for a Audi 80/90 (type 89), B3?[HR][/HR]​I guess these are the ones you'd like?








Check out Europrice or Blauvergnugen


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (PerL)*

Ja DOT scheinwerfer ist Scheiße aber Doppelscheinwerfer ist nicht besser und da bei ist mein Ansicht.


----------



## klkinc (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (TabulaRasa)*

Tab und Perl
I am looking for the twin headlight type, (2 round lights like the Photo Tabula posted) not the Euro 90-S2 headlights(H4H1) I know they make them, I have seen them in B3 or B4 Audi's. There are several Companies that make them too.(Carello,Votex,Morette,Cibie,IRM,) Morette being the most expensive.
Im actually looking for a used set, but I will take a new set. I was hoping that maybe someone who has a set and would like to sell them, would see this post.
THANKS GUY"S!!!!!!!!!
Kev


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*

Yeah, now I understand. I know that Kamei and Nothelle made them, in addition to Votex and Carello. Still, it's a typical 80's item, and might be hard to find these days.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (PerL)*

could some one please list the websites for votex, carello, nothelle, and kamei?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights*









want some round tail lights to match??


----------



## klkinc (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (blkaudicq)*

Here you go 
http://www.kamei.de
http://www.nothelle.com
those are two that I know off the top of my head
enjoy
Kev


[Modified by klkinc, 12:14 PM 2-12-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]could some one please list the websites for votex, carello, nothelle, and kamei?[HR][/HR]​http://www.votex.de
http://www.nothelle.com
http://www.kamei.de
Couldnt find any website for Carello.


----------



## klkinc (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*

Howdy all;
I just wanted to let everyone know that I found a set of Votex Double Headlights!!
They were brand new and the best thing of all they were only $150 (including shipping from Germany)!!
So thanks all and cheers
Kev


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Howdy all;
I just wanted to let everyone know that I found a set of Votex Double Headlights!!
They were brand new and the best thing of all they were only $150 (including shipping from Germany)!!
So thanks all and cheers
Kev[HR][/HR]​ Cool, post pics when you can plz


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 80/90 Double Headlights (klkinc)*








good find man, i wanna see them before they're in and after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

